# Strange Graveyard near Comrie, Scotland



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2009)

On a walk around the back of the Comrie golf course I came upon this strange little graveyard in the woods. It seems to be a family affair and there is this big wooden cross in the middle which is kinda weird and spooky






The approach to the graveyard.





Wow! WTF!

























And this was nearby? Some kind of old water tank?


----------



## Darkness (Jun 23, 2009)

Now thats a midnight wander if ever i saw one, cool find dude!


----------



## RichardB (Jun 23, 2009)

There's a similar one at Hill of Tarvit near Cupar, but without the scary wooden cross.

Is the other thing marked on the OS map?


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't really checked Richard, but there are a few other ones further up the hill seemingly. I tried to pry it open but to no avail. More investigation is required on my next visit.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 23, 2009)

spacepunk said:


>



Wooo, that is one spooky pic!!! 
Excellent find.


----------



## extrogg (Jun 23, 2009)

Interesting place...be good to do a bit of research into who they are/were! 

Is the old camp Cultybraggen still there between Comrie and Creiff? Stayed there many years ago..was told it was a German POW camp during the war.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2009)

The camp is still there, though there is to a bit of a dispute with the locals at the moment as to what to do with it.
I keep meaning to go and have a look.
Seemingly there is an underground part to it which is a secret war thing.


----------



## extrogg (Jun 23, 2009)

Might be worth going up there...ive just googled it and there is a rotor nuclear bunker there!! I never noticed that when i was there last! I take the army don't use it anymore...

Found this pic..ssshhhh don't tell the Russians its a secret!!


----------



## foz101 (Jun 23, 2009)

The bunker is locked up but I've been on an arranged tour of it and the camp with others, and there a few folk who got in before it was locked. I think Lost did the honours, as well as one or two others whose names escape me as they're probably not around any more.

It'll be interesting to see if anything ever happens to the site or not. I think I have a good idea though...


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I remember seeing something about it here or on 24DL.
My Dads been down there and had the tour though he never took any pix, the old fuddy duddy.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2009)

Back to the graveyard and it seems to be called 'The happy Valley' Graveyard.


----------



## Smellycat (Jun 24, 2009)

Been round the golf course many times and never notced that before.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 24, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> Back to the graveyard and it seems to be called 'The happy Valley' Graveyard.



Looks a bundle of fun there


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 24, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> The camp is still there, though there is to a bit of a dispute with the locals at the moment as to what to do with it.
> I keep meaning to go and have a look.
> Seemingly there is an underground part to it which is a secret war thing.


26th September it's open as part of the "Open Doors" event between 10-4
http://www.doorsopendays.org.uk/opendays/area_programmes.aspx?areaid=31

There's also an ROC Post in the top right corner of the site


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 24, 2009)

That almost looks like an Underground Mausoleum.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 24, 2009)

Smellycat said:


> Been round the golf course many times and never notced that before.



That's weird, 'cause the way you play golf, I'm sure you must've stumbled upon this whilst looking for one of your many lost balls


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 25, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> And this was nearby? Some kind of old water tank?



Just a guess but could it be an ice house? If there was a stately home nearby then they sometimes had ice houses with a deep pit inside where ice could be stored even in summer. Mind you, the lack of an obvious door is a problem unless it was bricked up for safety's sake.


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 27, 2009)

o wow you should go back to this place in the winter get some more piccys then to look alot scaryer!


----------

